# Suicide car bomber targets Cairo police HQ, kills at least four



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

A suicide car bomber blew himself up in the parking lot of a top security compound in central Cairo on Friday, killing at least four people in one of the most high-profile attacks on the state in months, security sources said.

The early morning explosion damaged the Cairo Security Directorate, which includes police and state security, and sent smoke rising over the capital, raising concerns that an Islamist insurgency is gathering pace.

Hours after the attack, a crude explosive device killed one policeman and wounded nine others in another Cairo neighbourhood, the Interior Ministry said in a statement.

Security sources said a person driving past security vehicles threw a hand grenade in their direction.

The dead from the first blast included three policemen, security sources said. State television quoted the Cairo governor as saying 50 people were wounded.

Reuters witnesses heard gunfire immediately after the blast, which twisted the metal and shattered windows of nearby shops. Wood and metal debris were scattered hundreds of metres around.

One body covered in a blanket lay in a pool of blood near a scorched car engine.

State television quoted witnesses as saying gunmen on motorcycles opened fire on buildings after the explosion.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility for the attack, which came a day before the third anniversary of the uprising that toppled autocrat Hosni Mubarak and raised hopes of a stable democracy in the Arab world's biggest nation.

Instead, relentless political turmoil and street violence have hit investment and tourism hard.

After toppling President Mohamed Mursi of the Muslim Brotherhood last July after mass protests against his rule, army chief General Abdel Fattah al-Sisi 

from egypt independent


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*BREAKING: One killed as second bomb targets police vehicle in Giza*

At least one person was killed when a primitive bomb exploded after being thrown at a police vehicle near a metro station in Giza, deputy Giza security chief Mahmoud Farouk told state TV. 


TV footage showed a police cordon around El-Behous metro station in Giza's Dokki district.

At least 11 others were reportedly wounded in the attack.

Earlier on Friday, a major blast hit a Cairo police headquarters, killing at least four and injuring 51 others
.
Bomb attacks have become commonplace since the ouster of president Mohamed Morsi in July, but until Friday deadly attacks have largely taken place outside the capital.

UPDATE 1: One killed as second bomb targets police vehicle in Giza - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*BREAKING: Third blast near Giza police station*

An improvised bomb exploded Friday near a police station in the Talbiya district, Al-Ahram Arabic news website reported, in the third bomb attack of the day on security sites.


The explosion, which hit a police station near the Giza pyramids, caused no fatalities, an interior ministry official told state TV.

More details to follow

http://english.ahram.org.eg/News/92387.aspx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I live right beside a big police station... security is tight but I am staying away from the windows


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I live right beside a big police station... security is tight but I am staying away from the windows


if you have blinds keep them closed


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*fourth bombing today*

Cairo’s Haram district witnessed an explosion at Radobis Cinema theater on Friday, hours after three bombings hit three different spots in Greater Cairo.


One dead according to state TV.

More details soon .. 

Short link: BREAKING: Fourth bombing in Greater Cairo on Friday - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Streets are very quiet


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CCTV footage has been released of car bomb that killed five and injured 80 at the ‪#‎Cairo‬ Security Directorate.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Ahram Online, Saturday 25 Jan 2014

Escalation on cards as bombings add fuel to fire ahead of revolution's anniversary
An improvised bomb detonated near a Cairo police training centre in the Ain Shams district in east Cairo on Saturday morning.


No casualties were reported, an interior ministry spokesman said.

The blast came a day after a series of bombings targeting police across Cairo left six dead and tens wounded, and hours before Egypt is set to mark the third anniversary of the 2011 uprising that toppled autocratic president Hosni Mubarak.

Another bomb placed inside a vehicle in the vicinity of the building was defused, the official added.

The blast, which took place at around 7am local time only damaged the institute's façade, Ahram Arabic news website reported.

The attacks in the country's densly-populated areas have fueled fears that militant activity has moved beyond the border Sinai Peninsula, where militants have stepped up attacks since the ouster of Islamist president Mohamed Morsi in July.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

*today*

approach to Tahrir


----------

